# 1961 MG Midget Conversion



## boatman (Apr 13, 2012)

Still planning my midget conversion - I am planning on going much less powerful. Smaller motor - direct drive, less batteries hence lighter. I would be looking for circa 100miles range too.

Have you looked at Juliansrandomproject on YouTube? It looks like it uses a similar motor.

Also, the body on your car looks to be a Mk 1 Midget (1961-64). They cost quite a lot more that 1969 models (well over here they do).

Good luck, and I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## WinterT (May 22, 2014)

boatman said:


> Still planning my midget conversion - I am planning on going much less powerful. Smaller motor - direct drive, less batteries hence lighter. I would be looking for circa 100miles range too.
> 
> Have you looked at Juliansrandomproject on YouTube? It looks like it uses a similar motor.
> 
> ...


Just curious what motor/batteries were you considering? Choosing direct drive made me select a motor with high torque, and for 100 miles I used the (Kwh/(vehicle weight/10*.8) = 100 miles) formula which led me to the Teslas. And yes, while I was looking for examples of people that might have used this motor I came across his build. He kept the transmission but he also didn't use the full power of the motor. So maybe it'll be more or less the same performance wise, not really sure.

I had to recheck the VIN to make sure I posted the right thing, and I think you're right. On the vin plate its a 1 not a 4 as written on the documents, "GAN1". According to this document it would be a a June 1961 unit. Thank you very much for pointing that out to me! How did you know?


----------



## boatman (Apr 13, 2012)

I am looking for a motor small enough to fit where the grearbox went, leading the engine bay for batteries, with perhaps a few more where to petrol tank went. The Swindon Powertrain motor (without the diff/transaxle that it comes with) looks like a good contender, as does a new motor coming from Zero EV in the UK. I am constraining myself to not cut any of the bodywork, as that makes it much easier to get the car approved in the UK - and because I'ld rather leave the body as original anyway. That means that Tesla batteries are basically out, and without them it is have to get the voltage up to a high enough level without overloading the vehicle. 

As to why I thought your car was a mark 1. The Mk1 and 2s have the smooth rear scuttle - later cars have a lip to which the hood (roof) attaches. The Mk 1s don't have wind up windows, allowing a more flowing body line, and they have a simpler, flat windscreen. Not noticeable from the pictures is the different rear suspension. They have quarter elliptic leaf springs, only attached at one point to the body. Apparently that gives better handling than later cars with half elliptic springs, mounted at two points. But it gives high stress where they mount. If you add more weight that the car originally have you may need to consider it that design will cope with it un-altered. 

I am not an expert, but have just spent a very long time thinking through a conversion - I really should just get on with it now  

I hope some of that is helpful,

Owen


----------



## lombardi.engineer (May 4, 2021)

I'm very excited to see how your conversion goes, please keep the thread updated! I just picked up a 62 Austin Healey Sprite to do the same exact thing this summer! My rough idea varies from yours a bit in that I'd like to do an AC-50 with 5x Tesla S packs while keeping the transmission installed. Maybe we can coordinate as we go, because I don't have a BMS/charger/converter picked out yet. Best of luck to you!


----------



## dfgsd (Mar 6, 2017)

Have you registered at the dealership? Vingurus requires a vin history and your vehicle identification number VIN is a standard 17-digit link that is unique for each vehicle.


----------



## DansEVhobby (Jun 13, 2021)

lombardi.engineer said:


> I'm very excited to see how your conversion goes, please keep the thread updated! I just picked up a 62 Austin Healey Sprite to do the same exact thing this summer! My rough idea varies from yours a bit in that I'd like to do an AC-50 with 5x Tesla S packs while keeping the transmission installed. Maybe we can coordinate as we go, because I don't have a BMS/charger/converter picked out yet. Best of luck to you!


why is everyone using Tesla packs for conversions now and where are they getting them? They seem quite an expensive route to buy used off ebay currently.


----------



## DansEVhobby (Jun 13, 2021)

where did you get your motor? It seems like it's a pretty popular choice now. How much was it?
Also any ideas on the converter? I need one for my build i'm doing soon too, kinda stuck on that step.


----------



## nnelson65 (May 2, 2018)

Wow, there are lots of Mk1 Midget and Mk2 Sprite conversion projects lurking about here! I've got a '62 Midget in the very early stages of conversion in the garage as well...


----------

